# Canadian medical unit helps patch up wounded Afghans



## old medic (22 Apr 2011)

Canadian medical unit helps patch up wounded Afghans
Colin Perkel, The Canadian Press
22 April 2011
copy at : http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Canada/20110422/afghanistan-medical-unit-cda-110422/






Cpl. Elton Lee (left), Cpl. Yann Gauthier (middle) and Warrant Officer Yves Martin, in black t-shirt, tend to a badly wounded Afghan man at the Canadian medical station at Forward Operating Base Ma'sum Ghar on Thursday, April 21, 2011. The man and a colleague were injured when their minivan hit a roadside bomb near the base. (THE CANADIAN PRESS / Colin Perkel)




> MA'SUM GHAR, Afghanistan — The all-terrain vehicle kicks up a cloud of dust as the Canadian soldiers rush down the dirt road, their human cargo sprawled on stretchers strapped to the front.
> 
> Another two casualties of the interminable Afghan war, brought to the front gate of a forward operating base near the town of Bazar-e Panjwaii for treatment at the small make-shift clinic on the side of a hill.
> 
> ...


----------

